# AFX/Racemasters Reprices Track Clips



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

AFX/Racemasters released some track clips last year, but the price seemed a bit high to me.

I just noticed that they have repriced them on their website (http://www.afxracing.com).

Prices are now:
For 10 clips: $6.00
For 25 clips: $10.00
For 100 clips: $30.00

Minus a penny in each case.

...I think that originally they were about $1 per clip...

-- Bill


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I wonder if those clips will work...*

I wonder if those clips will work...

On Atlas track...?

Hmmm...

Scott


----------

